# Rasier Pacific VOF Service Fee Addendum July 18 2017



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Interesting that my partner does not have page numbers on it's legal documents


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Wonderful,they chop and change as they wish



Hugh G said:


> View attachment 140507
> 
> 
> View attachment 140510
> ...


Did you agree with the change?


----------



## Wabbit-169 (Dec 22, 2016)

cant drive without agreeing!


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Wonderful,they chop and change as they wish
> 
> Did you agree with the change?


I agreed - I have an ABN, am registered for GST and also up to date with my GST.

I had several doubts about UBERS ability to produce a valid GST tax invoice in my name and had planned to give up driving Aug 1st unless my concerns about my privacy details being published had been addressed.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-rider-gst-invoices.174945/page-3#post-2613651


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

Did u know ur invoice has the riders full name on it not just there first.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

My understanding is that Uber has abandoned plans to issue GST tax invoices on the driver's behalf to passengers. That would have been feasible only where those drivers who had not notified Uber of their ABN had been removed from the platform.


----------



## NZShaker (Feb 1, 2016)

Bandy said:


> It should have their address...


.where does it say it has to have an address???


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

I only do DF these days when I'm going somewhere but no longer...

Increasing the commission by anything is just a kick in the guts & shows how little they think of their _partners _

I quit (again)


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Bandy said:


> not 'must', 'should'.
> When I invoice someone, I put their address on the doc.
> whenever I get an invoice, my address is on it...
> 
> lol, stay for the laughs...and the stupidity.


oh of course


----------

